# pigeon vs 24-50 Starship



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

We have a lot of feral pigeons here in the winter when they get to bad I have to thin them out a little. They hang out in the front yard around a hanging feeder for small birds. I can't use my air gun or steel shot so I use paint balls. It is hard to believe how big a mess a pigeon can make on the hood of a white ford pickup. To get a pigeon with a paint ball takes a lot of speed and a direct head shot.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome, nice shot! Wish I had a pigeon problem here. :what:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, Roger! That 24-50 should have more than enough power for the job.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's hard to miss using that rig !


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Roger,

Looks like that bird has seen better days ;- )

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im still amazed that you are getting them with paintballs !


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

zippo said:


> Im still amazed that you are getting them with paintballs !


It takes a lot of speed and a perfect shot. There are a lot of them that fly off with a big smear of paint on them.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> There are a lot of them that fly off with a big smear of paint on them.


Those are the heroes among the pigeon community, passing down stories to the pigeon youngsters.

Smears of two or more colors and you're automatically a leader.


----------

